# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  hair is everything

## ThisSucksDude

These days I usually wear a loose beanie when I go out in public.

When I was watching this music video I saw the lead singer wearing a beanie and I subconsciously expected him to be bald. As soon as he pulls the beanie hat off it's like he's a totally different person.

He instantly becomes attractive when it comes off and without it he would be nothing.

https://youtu.be/pXRviuL6vMY?t=54s

----------


## ThisSucksDude

disregard this shitty thread lmao, why the hell did i even make this

----------


## jamesst11

hahaha...I love your response to your own post.  I am like you dude, can barely cope with this horrible shit.  The only reassurance I have is knowing that a lot of men experience it, it's not an unusual thing and that there will still be women that like me because of other traits.  Are you sure your self image of how you will look bald is not exaggerated or in your head.  Do you have any pics?

----------


## GNX

yep.... its like a part of you is DEAD wen ur hair goes. save ur money and get a HT. its ur only chance at real happiness cause u never learn to cope with it ur simply forced to deal with it.

yea sure there are chics that will still be into u either way but they wud be far MORE into u with hair....

----------


## alex777

What was bothering me recently is how everywhere, from fashion brands sites to Amazon's Outwear department, literally all of the male models, regardless of age, have their full heads of hair. In my case this is like a hairloss-related OscarsSoWhite frustration. I mean, if you look at the statistics, those guys are actually a lucky minority

----------


## Soonbald

are you guys for real? who cares about WOMEN...its not about women at all..its how you look at yourself in the mirror each day and hating what you see...and walk around guys your age with thinning receeding hair..you feel like shit.. sure if you are a "player" and hook up with women every week then its sad to lose your hair..but if you dont ever meet women like myself then hair or no hair wont matter.

----------

